# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Five-part 'Doctors' special announced

## Perdita

The BBC has announced a five-part Doctors special to air in January.

The daytime medical drama will tackle a week-long storyline called 'Master Of The Universe', which features Lewis Cutler, a fellow student and friend of Doctors regular Jack Hollins, becoming entangled in a hostage and shoot-out situation at Letherbridge University.

The plot, which kicks off on January 25, features Alexander Vlahos as Lewis. Other guest stars include Steffan Rhodri, Tom Kane and Rebecca Ryan.

Doctors continues weekdays at 1.45pm on BBC One.

----------

Jessie Wallace (31-12-2009)

----------

